# Free Electrical PE Exam Videos and Demonstrations



## Zach Stone P.E.

I would like everyone know that is studying for the Electrical Power PE Exam that we have made an abundant amount of our HD videos free to the public directly from our online course that enrolled students already have access to. 

These are mostly worked out step by step solutions to sample practice problems, and video explanations of some of the harder and more difficult to understand concepts. 

These are links to some of our more popular videos:

Strategy and How to Pass the PE Exam

Using TI Calculators for Complex Numbers

Rectangular vs Polar Complex Numbers and Vector Mathematics 

Engineering Economics

Rotating Machines (Induction and Synchronous Machines)

Load Sharing Transformers

Transformer Connections and Autotransformers

Transformer Short Circuit Test

Transformer Losses

Fault Current Analysis

Where Does the Square Root Three Come From for Line and Phase Values?

Leading vs Lagging and Power Factor Explained (Finally!)

Phasor Diagrams for Transformers both Positive ABC and Negative CBA Explained

To cut directly to the chase you can also go straight to our YouTube channel where you can access all of our videos and decide which ones you want to watch:


Electrical PE Review on YouTube

Don't forget to make sure the quality on the settings button on each video is on the highest setting (720p HD) and that you can also increase the playback speed up to 1.5x or 2.0x. 

We will continue to add videos to our youtube channel from our online course if anyone wants to subscribe and continue to receive free demonstrations to help them with the Electrical Power PE Exam.  You can subscribe here. 

Good luck studying, and I hope this helps!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

A new quick and to the point video demonstrating *the differences between impedance terms and where they come from that you all may enjoy.  *

Don't get confused come exam day. 

Impedance
Resistance
Reactance
Inductive Reactance vs Inductance
Capacitive Inductance vs Capacitance
Admittance
Conductance
Susceptance





*Cliff notes:*

There are many different types of impedance components and they all rhythm, making it hard to remember which one is which.

Many even have the same units, which can lead to even further confusion.

Don’t let the same “-tance” ending fool you.

If you run into a question on the Electrical PE Exam that asks to solve for one of these components and you aren’t familiar with the exact differences, then you could end up bubbling the wrong answer even if your math and calculations are sound.

Chances are, you’ve already run into a similar mistake or headache while working sample exam practice problems.

To make sure this doesn’t happen on the exam day, let’s take a look at all the different components and define them, as well as understand where each comes from.

(Z) Impedance -  A complex number. Opposes the flow of current. Impedance is the sum of resistance and reactance. Z = R+jX  [Ω]

(R) Resistance - Opposes the flow of current. Real component of impedance R=Re{Z}  [Ω].

(X) Reactance - Opposes the change of either current or voltage. Imaginary component of Impedance X=Img{Z}  [Ω]

(XL) Inductive Reactance - Reactance that opposes the change of current from an inductance component. XL = 2πfL  [Ω]

(X) Inductance - A reactive impedance component made out of a coil that creates a strong magnetic field created by current flowing through the shape of a coil.  [H]

(XC) Capacitive Reactance - Reactance that opposes the change of voltage from a capacitance component. XC = 1/(2πfC)  [Ω]

(C) Capacitance - A reactive impedance component made out of two conducting plates that never physically touch separated by a dielectric medium that creates a polar build up of charge [F]

(Y) Admittance - How easily current can flow, or how well current is admitted. A complex number. The inverse of impedance Y = (1/Z) and the sum of conductance and susceptance Y = G+jB  

(G) Conductance - How well a circuit will conduct current. The inverse of resistance and the real component of admittance. G = Re{Y}

(B) Susceptance - How easily a voltage or current can change in a circuit, or how susceptible a circuit is to the change of voltage or current. The inverse of reactance and the imaginary component of admittance. G = Img{Y}

Units:

[Ω] - Ohms
[H] - Hemrys 
[F] - Farads
Siemens or Mhos


----------



## ElectronicsPEPrep

Zach,
 

Great job on providing the Engineering Community with helpful knowledge to help them achieve their goals. Your time and effort is greatly appreciated. Keep up the great work.

On that note, we at Electronics PE Prep decided to take a page out of your book and provide similar helpful knowledge to the Engineering Community. Since you have the Power Exam covered, we decided to focus on the Electronics, Controls, and Communications discipline.

For all the future Professional Engineers, the website shares knowledge/insight of how to study for the exam as well as review videos. All Review Videos are uploaded to YouTube and are absolutely FREE to watch (No Strings).

If you would like to receive video updates or just want to stay connected, Please Subscribe to the channel.

Part of helping the Engineering Community develop and grow is sharing and passing down the knowledge to our fellow Engineers.

Thank you very much

-Josh


----------

